# Qualität Radon Jab 2021



## paloma71 (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo Radonauten,,

vielleicht liest ja auch jemand direkt von Radon mit.
Habe mir im Februar 2021 ein Jab zugelegt und bin vom Fahrverhalten eigentlich Top zufrieden. Das Rad ist wirklich das ,was ich gesucht habe. Aber seit 2 Wochen hatte ich ein wirklich nervendes Knacken am Rad. Hatte erst die RockShox ZEB in Verdacht, man liest ja das die Gabel auch Probleme in der Richtung hat, aber die wars nicht. Habe jetzt den Hinterbau komplett zerlegt, und mir die Lager mal angeschaut, und ich hätte echt kotzen können. Erstmal, in allen Lagern eigentlich kein Fett mehr vorhanden (wenn je welches drin war ??), und wenn welches im Ansatz da war, war es komplett rot vor Rost.  Nicht nur das die Lager fettfrei waren, es war auch schon ein Lager fest(JAB Rock Mount ). Alle anderen Lager liefen schon echt besch... .Habe jetzt in die Lager gesäubert, gefettet und wieder gängig gemacht. Hätte jetzt mal eine Frage an Radon. Ich bin mir bewusst das ich mich mit einem 3000€ Rad für manchen im unteren Einsteigerbereich bewege, aber wenn mir nach 3 Monaten Benutzung die Lager weggammeln, hab ich eher das Gefühl ich habe mir ein Rad vom Baumarkt geholt. Das ist echt zum Kotz.... Radon. Und Nein, ich benutze kein Hochdruckreiniger. Bevor ich mir das Jab geholt habe bin ich 2 Jahre ein Skeen Trail gefahren und hatte 0 Probleme. Glück ??? Oder noch Qualität ?  Keine Ahnung !!!
Bin mal gespannt wie es mit dem Jab weiter geht ?
Ach, hätte ich fast vergessen. Das Knacken ist jetzt weg. Mal sehen wie lange.
Gruß
Karsten


----------



## baconcookie (18. Juni 2021)

Hört sich jetzt blöd an aber man sollte grundsätzlich immer vor Benutzung die Drehmomente und Lager prüfen. 
Bei Fett wird gerne mal gespart, Prüft man das alles und legt nach hat man ggf eine Menge Frust schon im Keim erstickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aixro (20. Juni 2021)

Die Lager baut Radon nicht selbst zusammen, dass macht der entsprechende Hersteller.
Radon wird bestimmt nicht alle Lager erst nachfetten bevor sie eingebaut werden.
Ich kaufe meine Lager und fette diese auch direkt nach, da eigentlich immer sehr wenig fett drin ist. Dann halten die auch länger


----------



## Fischmeister (23. Juni 2021)

Klingt irgendwie uncool. Ich hab bei meinem Skeen Trail erstmal alle Schrauben lösen und mit Drehmoment anziehen müssen. Trotz Carbon waren die teilweise wirklich fahrlässig angeknallt.
Die Lager habe ich noch nicht geprüft. Gibts einen Lagersatz oder eine Teileliste mit Lagergrößen?


----------



## paloma71 (23. Juni 2021)

aixro schrieb:


> Die Lager baut Radon nicht selbst zusammen, dass macht der entsprechende Hersteller.
> Radon wird bestimmt nicht alle Lager erst nachfetten bevor sie eingebaut werden.
> Ich kaufe meine Lager und fette diese auch direkt nach, da eigentlich immer sehr wenig fett drin ist. Dann halten die auch länger


Was für Lager kaufst du und woher bekommst du Größen?


----------



## echloton (14. Juli 2021)

Hi zusammen,
ich bin jetzt seit genau einer Woche Besitzer das Jab.
Nach dem ersten richtigen Trail fing es an zu knacken...ich war mir dem Risiko bewusst, es gibt ja auch ein paar Videos dazu. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, war ich geschockt, dass es direkt da war.

Dann heimgekommen, Rad mit Wasser abgesprüht (ohne Hochdruck) und siehe da: Kein knacken.

Nach 2 Tagen in meinem Zimmer ist das Rad wohl vollständig durchgetrocknet und es knackte schlimmer denn je.

Ich habe jetzt folgendes gemacht:
Dämpfer ausgebaut --> kein Knacken/Knarzen.
Dann denn Bolzen "Lower Shockmount" angeschaut und hier geht tatsächlich die schwarze Beschichtung schon ab. Somit habe ich Fehlstellen am Bolzen, genau dort wo auch die Dämpferbuchse reibt und sich bewegen soll.
Habe ordentlich Fett draufgepackt und schaue mal wie lange es hält, aktuell knackt aber nichts.

Vielleicht ganz hilfreich.

LG,
Echo


----------



## NYR96 (2. August 2021)

Ich habe ein Jab von 2019 und hatte damals schon das gleiche Problem. Radon wird sich sicherlich bewusst sein, dass die Lager die sie verbauen Schrott sind, aber da lassen sich eben Kosten sparen.
Die Maße für die Lager würden mich auch interessieren. Möchte mir nicht den überteuerten Schrott von BD kaufen.


----------



## echloton (4. August 2021)

Also nach 3-4 "größeren" Ausfahrten kam das knacken zurück. Der Radon Support hat mir versprochen, sobald verfügbar, ein Paar Dämpferbolzen zu schicken.
Wenn diese aber wieder die selbe Qualität haben, ist es eigentlich ziemlich sinnlos. Da wäre ein gutes Drehteil interessant, ob dies auf Dauer Abhilfe schafft.

Sobald diese ankommen werde ich den ganzen Hinterbau mal auseinadernehmen.

Eigentlich ein Witz, für ein komplett neues Rad.

Lg,
Johannes


----------



## kipsta (7. August 2021)

Also ich kann nur davon berichten, das die verklebten Rahmen-Schutzmaßnahmen am Unterrohr und Kettenstrebe sich ablösen bzw. abgefallen sind. Das Rad wurde jetzt vll 12 mal bewegt … . Und dann ist da noch die Problematik mit dem Sram Schaltwerk und dem verbauten Seilzug und Hülsen, die von den Sram-Vorgaben abweichen @Radon-Bikes was sagt ihr den dazu?
Hab da noch einige andere Themen ☺️ Ziemlich beschämend für den Preis, welcher für ein Jab 10.0 HD 2021 abgerufen wird.👎🏼


----------



## DonCarbon (8. Februar 2022)

.


----------



## echloton (8. Februar 2022)

Ich hab meins, gekauft im Juli'21, im November'21 zu Radon gebracht.

Federgabel - Rebound nicht justierbar
Dämpfer - Rebound viel zu langsam, also wirklich extrem
Steuersatz - Knackt
Alle Kugellager Hinterbau - Rost und unrund
Bin ziemlich bedient mit dem Rad...mein Einsteiger Rennrad und Hardtail von Radon sind echt klasse, aber das war ein Griff in den Klo bisher.

PS: Da wohl auch RockShox keine Ersatzteile hat, ist ungewiss wann ich das Rad wieder bekomme.

Kann nach meiner Erfahrung nur jedem davon abraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasQuarkbrot (15. Februar 2022)

echloton schrieb:


> Also nach 3-4 "größeren" Ausfahrten kam das knacken zurück. Der Radon Support hat mir versprochen, sobald verfügbar, ein Paar Dämpferbolzen zu schicken.
> Wenn diese aber wieder die selbe Qualität haben, ist es eigentlich ziemlich sinnlos. Da wäre ein gutes Drehteil interessant, ob dies auf Dauer Abhilfe schafft.
> 
> Sobald diese ankommen werde ich den ganzen Hinterbau mal auseinadernehmen.
> ...


Evtl sind auch einfach die Dämpferbuchsen mist.
An meinem Tyee hat sich da auch absolut nichts bewegt und nach den ersten Fahrten hatte ich schon Laufspuren in den Dämpferbolzen.
Habe dann Huberbuchsen eingebaut. Mag Esoterik sein, aber vielleicht wäre das was für dich.


----------

